# Problems for Unbelieving Worldviews [Bahnsen on YouTube]



## JM (Feb 23, 2008)

YES!

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=ErSlhFLiDZU]YouTube - Greg Bahnsen - Problems for Unbelieving Worldviews (part 8)[/ame]


----------



## Zenas (Feb 23, 2008)

Why did God take Greg Bahnsen?


----------



## Poimen (Feb 23, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Why did God take Greg Bahnsen?



Why did Greg Bahnsen take (believe in) God?


----------



## Zenas (Feb 24, 2008)

Using this clip for Sunday School.


----------



## Croghanite (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lots of Bahnsen videos*

Greg Bahnsen's Channel


----------



## GoYouBlues (Mar 25, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Why did God take Greg Bahnsen?



Because he chose to? 

What a legacy he left us though! And what a clear thinker he was. 

Someone once said something along these lines about Bahnsen, "Bahnsen has the ability to ascertain what is the point and more importantly, what is not the point." 

It is great that these videos have been posted on the Internet. Bahnsen's work goes on.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for that Layman Joe and Mega Thanks to JM for the first clip.


----------

